# Berkeley Digital Film Institute



## Kartikey (Dec 26, 2006)

Friends,
I came across Berkeley Digital Film Institute. A wise friend of mine recommended the 16 month course in this university and told me that Berkeley is among the topmost learning centres in the World. How good is this place for making films? please do let me know at the earliest.

This is almost january and I want to be studying again by September next year...

Thanks,
Kartikey


----------



## Seybold (Jan 3, 2007)

I have also heard about Berkeley Digital recently. The guy who founded it used to be the Director of The Academy of Art University's Motion Pictures and Video Division for many years.  He's a great teacher, director, producer and often times more importantly a mentor.  I do know that the school is located in the Saul Zaentz Film Center in Berkeley - what an inspirational building to go to everyday to learn filmmaking in!  Their website is www.bdf1.com.


----------



## juliana (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey Kartikey,
I am an intern at BDFI (just started), and I agree with Seybold: look at
the website. I've read your posts in other threads, and it looks like
you're searching for a two-year program, less expensive than NYU. BDFI's
program is 4 consecutive 15-week terms, with 12 students to each class,
which makes for an incredibly hands on, and intense experience. Just so
you know, BDFI's main focus is in producing and directing, for narrative
fiction, commercials, music videos, and documentary.
You don't have to have prior film experience to get in. I think the
deadline for Spring 2007 admissions is January 29th and you can get the
application from the website, so I would call Patrick Kriwanek (the
founder), and I know he would be more than happy to answer your questions.
The school is new, so there's no track record for BDFI, but you can look
at what Patrick's previous students at the Academy of Arts University have
done, as well as look at the careers of the faculty (quite a few are major
Hollywood players). For example, Chris Milk, a former student who will be
guest lecturing, just finished directing the U2 and Greenday music video,
and he's hads many offers to direct featrure films in Hollywood.
Other than experienced faculty, the school also has tons of resources
(35mm, High Definition, Avid Adrenaline, Final Cut, Discreet Logic
“        Smoke” compositing, green screen, etc.). There's tons of sound mixing
facilities too, but people will mostly be mixing sound for you. As an
actor, fellow students might rely on you for acting, but you can get
actors from the Berkeley Rep.
I know you were looking for places that offer scholarships, and though we
don't yet, our tuition is not that much compared to other film schools:
$40k for 16 months.
Some people on the boards were talking about degrees versus diplomas; we
offer a certificate, but you'd be making connections with people in the
film industry, and that is actually what counts the most.
I would again check out the website, and definitely give Patrick a call
510 549 3456
hope this helped!


----------



## Kartikey (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you Juliana and Seybold.
This is indeed very useful information and gives me confidence. Did you mean that the deadline for Fall 2007 is January 2? Does the university have a Fall term? It's wonderful to hear from you since you are interning there. Please tell me about your experience there. 
You are right Juliana, presently I am all for short intensive film courses. It's kind of you to read my posts and remember me. Now that's communication! 
I am going to apply anywhere and everywhere to get my funding. Scholarship and a great university is a must for me.

Do tell me about the Fall term options. I can't find them on the internet. 
Awaiting your reply.

Maybe we'd meet someday. : )

Kartikey


----------



## arsenic stings (Jan 18, 2007)

If you were to attend Berkley Digital Film Institute though it's more like an industrial course right? You don't earn any degrees from the program like a conventional college do you? I'm still trying to weigh out the pros and cons of attending something like BDFI and an actual university.


----------



## Kartikey (Jan 19, 2007)

I did the same pro con thing. It depends on what you are looking out for; depends on your outlook towards cinema. From the experience I have gathered from talking with people, I'd say degree is no guarantee of job in cinema. It's your art and aesthetic sense that's important. You can get this in 9 months, 12 months, 2 years or never if you are not interested. 

Again from "people experience..."

1. 2/3 years slow and steady cinema course

2. 1/1.5 year/s intensive cinema course

What do you want?

: )

Regards,
Kartikey


----------



## REDking (Jan 19, 2007)

MANY jobs require a degree just to be considered, especially if you ever wanted to teach! (Many filmmakers in the bay area are teachers to pay the bills! Just like the founder of  BDFI!)

But the certificate is a great way to get down and dirty but its' a HUGE risk not to have a degree. And an expensive one! Is it true that the Berkley Digital Program is $40,000?

But that aside I really like the idea of the Institute and being from the Bay Area it could fill a great need as we should have a premire film school here somewhere! Plus I loved the Chris Milk demo content on his bio, very cool! Especially seeing the treatments! 

Too bad I spend my 30k on a degree! I might have considered it!


----------



## Kartikey (Jan 20, 2007)

Yes REDking. I was looking at it only from a filmmaker point of view. The term 'Digital' in BDFI interests me a lot. It is going to be a digital future soon.
Which college are you in? And by the way, what do you think of VFS (Canada)?


----------



## REDking (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm a senior at Cogswell College in Sunnyvale California. I'm in the Digital Motion Picture Bachelors Degree program. It's a full four year program that's fully accredited and focuses on DIGITAL storytelling. It's a small private school that's been around for 150 years! Here's a link to the websitehttp://www.cogswell.edu


I love my school it's very small though but the staff gives you a loot of freedom just to make your shorts! The staff includes a great Doc filmmaker , Lexi Leban who won the audience award for her film "Girl Trouble" at the San Francisco film festival and had it picked up and aired nationally on Independent Lens. She's been a great mentor.

Also Michael Dougan who just left the school is a screenwriter/script consultant and USC grad who helped write Bryan Singers first feature film "Public Access" (not the short Lions Den) that won something at Sundance a few years back. He taught Film Theory and screenwriting and really knows his stuff.


----------



## kimmysj (May 23, 2008)

Hi All, was hoping to get some advice on Berkeley Digital Film School. My son is graduating  2009 and we have looked at NYFA - unfortunately accommodation is a problem. Columbia Fine Arts in Chicago looked good and we have looked at CalArts, USC and LA Film School. But I just came across BDFI and it is really impressive. Tyson is not the best academically but very talented artistically. There is a test that needs to be done and is part of the acceptance process - does anyone know what kind of test this is. 

And is there an area where students tend to live from BDFI? NY seemed to be for older students and the same with Cal Arts - are there younger students at BDFI?

Thanks so much for any info you have to offer -  it's a mother thing


----------



## Lasserta (May 23, 2008)

Hello Mrs. Johnston,

I came across your post and thought I would put my two cents in.  As far as the Berkeley Digital Film school goes, I know nothing about it.  My suggestions are to hold off on the whole "film trade schools" like NYFA LAFS etc..  The are too much money and are more than likely not the right place for a fresh high school grad.  I know you said your son was not a strong student, but very creative.  This is the case for many people going into film in general.  However, I would suggest a couple years of community college before dropping 70,000 dollars on a certificate program.  Unless money is no option.  In which case I would suggest Junior College and then spending your money on Cameras, Laptops, and software so your son could experiment.  Then he can transfer to a "legit" film school or visual arts program after junior college.  These are just my opinions though.  I understand a mother's concern and I hope this helps.

Take Care,

Lasserta


----------



## Jerry Prokosch (May 23, 2008)

Yeah that's good advice, I think.  I'd add also that there's something to be said for higher education in general -- as in, i think it's too early for him to decide he doesn't want to learn anything except filmmaking.  That decision may cripple him as a filmmaker in the future.


----------



## kimmysj (Jun 2, 2008)

> ply


Thanks for the replies.  My son already has all the equipment and has actually been empoyed since 16 yrs old and is the youngest editor for Ballislife.com - he has 4 web sites and is doing really well. Film has been his passion since about 12. We have traveled all over the world and he has learnt so much from that. I think he is really ready to enter into film school - I just wanted to make sure BDFI was the right school. Film and editing is his greatest passion.


----------



## Square1 (Sep 19, 2008)

I've been reading some of the comments on the site and I just wanted to say that I really, really like this school.

This is my first semester @ Berkeley Digital and I haven't really experienced the welcome and freedom that we have here anywhere else. I went to another film school in the city (SF) for a bit and the difference is where we've jumped in.  It's like someone talking to you straight on about how to make a film, and them we actually do it!  At the other school it was a bit slower. 

Check it out for yourself, but take it from someone who was still "finding themself" it get's the creative juices flow'n.
www.berkeleydigital.com


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 19, 2008)

anyone else find it suspect that every "pro" Berkeley Digital poster has exactly one post and it was on the exact day that they signed up?

Hmmm.  Very well-veiled spam, perhaps?

Anyway, I checked out the site.  Seems like Full Sail of the Bay Area...only you can't even take out Stafford Loans to pay the $40K tuition, much less receive grants.  They offer NO financial aid of their own.


----------



## Patrick Kriwanek (Mar 26, 2009)

The Berkeley Digital Film Institute does in fact offer financial aid through the SLM Financial (Sallie Mae) Career Training Loan Program. This is stated on the lower front of their home page at  www.berkeleydigital.com

Whereas the annual limit on Stafford loans for a first year independent student is $9,500, which would not cover the tuition, the Career Training Loan Program from Sallie Mae will in fact cover the entire tuition for the program.


----------



## momotato (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm with Jayimess, this place seems a little suspect.  If you want career training in the bay area their are cheaper ways to do it.  San Francisco State university has a college extension program with digital film making, http://www.cel.sfsu.edu , BAVC offers a wide variety of courses as well, bavc.org. I've been living in the bay area for a while and have never heard of this school in Berkeley.


----------



## Yurupon (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi Kartikey, so did you enroll in Berkeley film institute? I'm in your position now, trying to decide between this and few others from the bay area. Others could jump in to throw some light.


----------



## Patrick Kriwanek (Aug 12, 2010)

This is a reply to the post by momotato, which is two posts above here, and Jayimess, four posts above.

The results achieved by students and former students of The Berkeley Digital Film Institute are extraordinary and speak for themselves. 

In the last 90 days from August 12, 2010, students and former, recently graduated students, have achieved the following results: 

They have done a video for Justin Beiber, ("Never Let You Go") which has taken 75 million (and counting) hits on YouTube, and two videos for rapper Chris Brown; 

They have been nominated for a National Emmy award for a PBS documentary on Ghana; 

They have been accepted into nine major film festivals including; the San Francisco International film Festival, the Palm Springs Short Film Festival, the LA Short Film Festival, an Irish national film festival, a UK national film festival and The Sonoma Film Festival.

And, students of this program recently worked for a year on IronMan 2, and are currently taking meetings with the producers of Oceans Eleven.

These achievements on a national level are not the result of one superstar student, they are the result of an intensely driven group seeking national level work and recognition.

These achievements are a matter of record.

We invite everyone to visit our website and see the results for themselves, and to visit the school, sit in on some classes, and talk with our existing students.


----------



## filmmaker266 (Sep 21, 2010)

There are a lot of good and not-so-good film schools and film programs out there. I think the key is to figure out what your goals are and find a school that will best help you meet those goals. If you are sure you want to go into film and are willing to totally submerse yourself in it then an intensive, career-focused program might be the best as opposed to a 4-year university/college program.

I'd recommend looking into the programs at Video Symphony. It's right in Burbank - the heart of the entertainment industry, where all the studios are. And they offer job placement services once you graduate. videosymphony.com


----------



## Nova (Sep 21, 2010)

After doing some research, I confirmed my suspicion that Berkeley Digital Film Institute is a "for-profit" school.  I strongly urge anyone who is considering going here to read up on the distinctions between non-profit and for-profit schools. Here is a place to start: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/For-profit_school

It is always important to understand what you are getting into and there have been many news stories of people in various fields spending a lot of money at for-profit institutions who did not realize what they had signed up for. 

By definition, this school is a business.  It was founded in 2007, so any track record it has is very very premature.  

Consider very carefully what you want to do in the industry.  Perhaps you can learn some of these skills through work or on the job or through apprenticeships. Perhaps you can get a BA and study film at a public or private non-profit institution.  You do not need any special degree or certificate to work in the industry.  Maybe you just need to take a 10 week course in Avid.  Or maybe you will want that BA degree down the line.  Think very carefully before you take out loans or shell out money to go anywhere, but especially before you sign up for a for-profit institution.


----------



## Patrick Kriwanek (Dec 22, 2010)

The measure of a program should be what it achieves for its students when they transition into the "real world" of national and international filmmaking. 

Although The Berkeley Digital Film Institute is a relatively new program, the results achieved by current and recent former students of Berkeley Digital Film Institute are somewhat exceptional; we feel they speak for themselves.

Within the past 12 months, recent graduates have achieved the following results:

Film Festivals:

11 student films were accepted into eight major film festivals including;

	The San Francisco International Film Festival
	The Palm Springs Short Film Festival
	The New York Television Festival
	The LA Short Film Festival
	The Heart of England Film Festival
	The Sonoma Film Festival
	The Austin Gay and Lesbian International Film Festival
	The Clonmel Irish International Film Festival (Won, Student Category)

National Television:

Jodi Martinson and her colleagues have won a National Emmy award for their        PBS/Frontline documentary on Ghana.

Students from the program worked as employees on the NBC show "Trauma".

MTV Music Videos:

Former students have Directed and acted as Director of Photography on 2 music videos for Sean "Dirty Money" Combs, 2 videos for .50 Cent, 2 videos for Justin Bieber, and 6 videos for rapper Chris Brown, and have directed and shot more than 20 other major acts.

The video for Bieber, "Never Let You Go", has taken 110 million (and counting) hits on YouTube, making it the 20th most-watched video in the history of the YouTube channel.

Feature Films:

Students in this program worked for a year on "IronMan 2" at Industrial Light and Magic and are currently taking meetings with the producers of the film "Oceans Eleven".

To ascribe the evils of the ripoffs of some for-profit schools to every for-profit school is not fair. 

The student body at Berkeley Digital is only 32 individuals; all of the successes above came from a very small group of excellent students.

People should really check out what a school is really doing for its students before they "confirm their suspicions..."


----------



## Nova (Dec 26, 2010)

I was not suspicious of the people personally attending the school, just suspicious that the school was a for-profit school. Which it is.  And people considering the school should know that.


----------



## Patrick Kriwanek (Jan 6, 2011)

Look at the track record.

Look at the track record.

Look at the track record.

The 2000+ non-profit classes and film programs at degree-granting "non-profit" schools and universities are not generating that kind of track record, so whether or not a school is for-profit or non-profit is completely irrelevant.

The vast majority of "non=profit" schools do not have the equipment or the seasoned faculty to teach what it takes to make it in the real world of national and international filmmaking.

That is a matter of record, and hanging around sets hoping to learn the craft denies the real fact that people on sets are working; they are not teachers; and the information gathered on a set is random, chaotic, and not in any sequence.

Yes, you could connect the dots, over a period of 5 to 10 years, as  P.A., but what school is supposed to do is fast track that information down to potentially less than 2 years, so school is designed to save time, and begin the career faster, with a better understanding of the big picture.


----------



## DutchieDan (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey, I AM THINKING ABOUT GOING TO BERKELEY BT I LIVE IN JAMAICA so i dont know anywhere near Berkeley.. 

I would like to KNOW THE DIFFERENT PLACES THAT STUDENTS CAN RESIDE NEAR THE SCHOOL... do any of you know good housing locations or residence halls.. or whatever?
affordable,safe places.. any suggestions?


----------



## Reynolds EdwardKim (Nov 21, 2011)

I want to know about fees structure of Berkeley Digital Film Institute.My child want to join this institute.Give me all required admission details of this institute?


----------

